# Where To Buy Temperate Springtails and Dwarf Tropical Wood Lice



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,

My Springtail culture from Josh's Frogs didn't seem to make it in the mail... Anyone know where I can get Temperate Springs and Dwarf Tropical Wood Lice, preferably close to me?

Thanks


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I found a good site for springs, but does anyone know where I can get the Wood Lice? Does anyone culture them here?


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I culture two types of woodlice and many springs and Iso's...But we are in the mid 90's so it may be another month before I can ship again.

Michael


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Springtail culture from Josh's Frogs didn't seem to make it in the mail... Anyone know where I can get Temperate Springs and Dwarf Tropical Wood Lice, preferably close to me?
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't throw them away.....I was in the same boat about a month ago with my first spring cultures.....I was ready to toss them. I was told to keep them and let them go for a bit. I am glad I did cause I have had to split both cultures now and will probably again in another week.....They may look dead but let them go and see what happends.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Azurel said:


> I wouldn't throw them away.....I was in the same boat about a month ago with my first spring cultures.....I was ready to toss them. I was told to keep them and let them go for a bit. I am glad I did cause I have had to split both cultures now and will probably again in another week.....They may look dead but let them go and see what happends.


I didn't, I just poured the water in them out and added some fresh new water... I'm waiting on the culture to see if it will pull through. I do see a bunch of dead springs though.The reason I want to get some more springs is that I want to seed my 20 verts when I set them up. Thanks for the advice!


----------

